# This could be a new hobby...



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome! And you live in a good area for owning a skiff.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks Padre. Yes, I grew up here in Melbourne and fished the Indian River and small lakes in boats I built out of scrap lumber/plywood from housing construction sites as a teen. Those boats didn't last very long, but I spent many a hour on those river banks dodging misplaced ocean going yacht's wakes. Couldn't tell you how many times I was swamped in the shallows...guess I never caught on to the concept of higher topsides. 

Oh, the simplicity of the early '60's...a leaky homemade boat, a Zebco 303 and a trusty '48 Elgin 1&1/2 hp OB... And a Dad wondering why the lawn mower was using so much gas! : )
I think he knew.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ok.


----------

